# April 09 FE Results



## PWall

Anyone have any thoughts on when the results may be sent. I know NCEES says 10-12 weeks, but I have heard in the past it has only taken somewhere around 5-8 weeks.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil

In April 06 I took my test in Louisiana. I got my results June 22nd. I think others got theirs sooner, but I had mailing issues at the time so the lady called me to get my most up to date address.


----------



## asmarino

PWall said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on when the results may be sent. I know NCEES says 10-12 weeks, but I have heard in the past it has only taken somewhere around 5-8 weeks.


I also took FE in april 2009 in NC and waiting for the result anxiously. Will post when I get the result.


----------



## K Doan

asmarino said:


> I also took FE in april 2009 in NC and waiting for the result anxiously. Will post when I get the result.


Where did you take your Test in NC, is it at NC State?


----------



## asmarino

K Doan said:


> Where did you take your Test in NC, is it at NC State?


UNC Charlotte


----------



## cdnEngr

The GA board meets tomorrow (June 9).

By my conservative estimates, I did well in 60% of the questions in the morning session, and 80% of the questions in the (discipline-specific) afternoon session.

This should give me (0.6 * 120 + 0.8 * 60 = ) 120 correct questions.

However, I think I need (0.7 * 180 = ) 126 correct questions to pass.

I hope I can scrape by with the guesses !!!


----------



## PWall

cdnEngr said:


> The GA board meets tomorrow (June 9).
> By my conservative estimates, I did well in 60% of the questions in the morning session, and 80% of the questions in the (discipline-specific) afternoon session.
> 
> This should give me (0.6 * 120 + 0.8 * 60 = ) 120 correct questions.
> 
> However, I think I need (0.7 * 180 = ) 126 correct questions to pass.
> 
> I hope I can scrape by with the guesses !!!



Just remember that the total number of possible points for the exam is 240, not 180.


----------



## cdnEngr

PWall said:


> Just remember that the total number of possible points for the exam is 240, not 180.



If that is the case, then I may just scrape thru by the skin of my teeth


----------



## Lord2005

cdnEngr said:


> The GA board meets tomorrow (June 9).
> By my conservative estimates, I did well in 60% of the questions in the morning session, and 80% of the questions in the (discipline-specific) afternoon session.
> 
> This should give me (0.6 * 120 + 0.8 * 60 = ) 120 correct questions.
> 
> However, I think I need (0.7 * 180 = ) 126 correct questions to pass.
> 
> I hope I can scrape by with the guesses !!!


Remenber even we heve 60 question in the afternoon session it has the same weight that the morning because they score it like two points every correct answer and in the morning is one point. I think that you passed.


----------



## cdnEngr

Lord2005 said:


> Remenber even we heve 60 question in the afternoon session it has the same weight that the morning because they score it like two points every correct answer and in the morning is one point. I think that you passed.


That's good to know. The GA board meets/met today (Tue, June 9). I'm on pins and needles - hoping I pass.

I had submitted my PE application to them before the June 1 deadline. If I pass the FE, I hope they allow me to take the PE exam. Otherwise I will take it in another state that gave me a FE exemption.

I would hate to have to carry all those PE exam reference books as carry-on luggage on my flight


----------



## Jwallace

My guess is that people will begin recieving results middle of next week around the 17th or so. Then other states like Kentucky and Tennessee will recieve their results a week or two after the earier states.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil

My sister took the test in Louisiana. She got an email from ELSES yesterday saying they were available if she logged onto the ELSES website. She passed.


----------



## Environmental_Guy

Oh Lucky other States! California Board doesn't meet for another month, on July 24th. Results mailed July 27th.

Only five more weeks to go!


----------



## sandy

NCEES, which conducts the EIT and PE examinations, will be sending the April 2009 exam results to the state boards sometime this week.

After the results are received by a board, most of the state boards take two days to two weeks to post or mail the results. As far as I know, only one state takes as long as 4 to 6 weeks. Several PE boards post the results on their website.

Source: Test Masters


----------



## the_gooch

Got my results last Thursday---Florida. Passed the first try!


----------



## sandy

the_gooch said:


> Got my results last Thursday---Florida. Passed the first try!



How did u get your results I mean did u get a mail or email or checked it on the website. If its a website please send me the link of the website..

Thanks


----------



## sonicfan11

Got my results last Friday morning via email/login (WA state), passed 1st time. Yay! Thanks for all the advice on here, the Lindeburg text proved the most useful.

For the one who asked about the results link, the web site is the same ELSES page http://www.els-examreg.org/. After you login, the state board (at least for WA) posts your result there.


----------



## sandy

I passed the exam I took general in the PM 86......yippie


----------



## trees

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Hadad

sandy said:


> I passed the exam I took general in the PM 86......yippie


When you say 86, you mean you got 86 questions out of the total 180?


----------



## sandy

Hadad said:


> When you say 86, you mean you got 86 questions out of the total 180?



86% of 100%

100% according to my guess is the person with Highest score (100% is not equal to 180 questions correct)


----------



## illini1022

Passed on the first try...Extremely happy. Very minimal studying, I think choosing the right calculator (casio) from the approved list was huge. Also skimming the formula book the day before helped.


----------



## the_gooch

Weird---I did not receive any type of numerical grade, only Pass/Fail. Must be different between states.


----------



## Sportyyyy

Passed! Haven't got the result in mail yet; did a license search for myself in the state of Georgia - issued 5/24/09.

Thanks for the kickass advice everyone; even if I didn't comment, I read every thread.

I love all y'all bitches!!!!!

(Sorry, bit drunk now)

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## progressive

I did nottttttttttttt pass. I added up my percentages and divided down to get 49.909%....................................... possibly close, which sucks.

I have a question, when it says 0-50% contributed to your failing the exam, does that mean because it brought down your score or does that mean you MUST get over 50% of each of the different sections??


----------



## jharris

progressive said:


> I did nottttttttttttt pass. I added up my percentages and divided down to get 49.909%....................................... possibly close, which sucks.
> 
> I have a question, when it says 0-50% contributed to your failing the exam, does that mean because it brought down your score or does that mean you MUST get over 50% of each of the different sections??


Don't feel bad. The last time I took it I scored 49.5% (or 119 pts.). The afternoon bit me in the ass, and I didn't nail down a few areas in the morning. For the April test I studied like a machine on all of the topics I was unfamiliar with and did a "standard" review of the material I just needed to brush up on.

Don't let the percentage bother you. If you failed, you failed. Doesn't matter if it's by one point or twenty, you didn't do enough to deserve it PERIOD. I had to realize that before I could move on and do what I had to do. It made me feel better than wallowing because I felt I was so close. Hopefully my preparation helped me clear the bar this time.

You are close, though. Start back in mid-late July and just bang on as many problems as you can. Get yourself up to par on your weak subjects, order an NCEES practice exam, study hard, go back in and pass!! Don't give up and don't stress out.


----------



## viktarina

jharris said:


> Don't feel bad. The last time I took it I scored 49.5% (or 119 pts.). The afternoon bit me in the ass, and I didn't nail down a few areas in the morning. For the April test I studied like a machine on all of the topics I was unfamiliar with and did a "standard" review of the material I just needed to brush up on.
> Don't let the percentage bother you. If you failed, you failed. Doesn't matter if it's by one point or twenty, you didn't do enough to deserve it PERIOD. I had to realize that before I could move on and do what I had to do. It made me feel better than wallowing because I felt I was so close. Hopefully my preparation helped me clear the bar this time.
> 
> You are close, though. Start back in mid-late July and just bang on as many problems as you can. Get yourself up to par on your weak subjects, order an NCEES practice exam, study hard, go back in and pass!! Don't give up and don't stress out.


did anyone from massachusetts got a letter? :mf_followthroughfart:


----------



## sikes

viktarina said:


> did anyone from massachusetts got a letter? :mf_followthroughfart:


I'm from MA and haven't heard anything yet... tell me it won't take the full 12 weeks to get the results!!!


----------



## checkerr

I'm in NC. Just got the letter indicating I passed.



sikes said:


> I'm from MA and haven't heard anything yet... tell me it won't take the full 12 weeks to get the results!!!


----------



## DVINNY

Those of you that passed the FE, be sure to post in the "official" EB.com passing thread in the PE exam results forum.

You're name will go on the banner, regardless of 25 posts (I waive that for FE passers)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=9304


----------



## viktarina

sikes said:


> I'm from MA and haven't heard anything yet... tell me it won't take the full 12 weeks to get the results!!!


lI took last october and got results before christmas. did you try to call to mass board?


----------



## CAMPNS

Passed for PA... my last name begins with a C. check http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/Search.aspx for you name .... mine came up.


----------



## viktarina

sikes said:


> I'm from MA and haven't heard anything yet... tell me it won't take the full 12 weeks to get the results!!!


Got today.Failed second time. Thinking do not take it anymore. waisted a lot of my time,instead of spending that time with my kids. very dissapointed.


----------



## Bluengineer

From MA, just got my results...I passed!!!


----------



## CAMPNS

viktarina said:


> Got today.Failed second time. Thinking do not take it anymore. waisted a lot of my time,instead of spending that time with my kids. very dissapointed.



Take a class from school of PE or testmasters it's work the cash. it will make all the diffrence in your career and salary down the road dont give up.


----------



## viktarina

CAMPNS said:


> Take a class from school of PE or testmasters it's work the cash. it will make all the diffrence in your career and salary down the road dont give up.


You are saying testmaster's. Where can I take that? Please,need help. Looks like Lindenburg was not enough. Got 41.7% this time,last time 38.9%,so going up,but still frustrated.


----------



## CAMPNS

viktarina said:


> You are saying testmaster's. Where can I take that? Please,need help. Looks like Lindenburg was not enough. Got 41.7% this time,last time 38.9%,so going up,but still frustrated.


Testmasters is one School of PE is another, do a google and see if they have classes near you. I failed twice with just doing Lindenburg, they help you find the easy points and it's a small price to pay for agony and frustration.

also get the Casio FX calculator that they allow it will help you streamline many problems and save time for more difficult ones. they may say 2 min per problem in the AM and 4 for the afternoon but what you may not realize is if they think it should take you 1 min to do some problems they may make the other problems more difficult and purposely take more time.


----------



## jharris

Everyone suggests Lindeburg as the one and only and, not saying it's not a good review book, I've found that its better to supplement it with another book. This is especially best if you've already reviewed for the exam once. No point going through the same problems twice on their own, at least by supplementing with another review book you have the benefit of working more problems and sometimes other books will give you problems that are more basic and a good start before hitting Lindeburg.

I personally used Barron's FE Review book first for each topic before moving to Lindeburg. Barron's does have a couple of errors, but overall I was able to get a good grasp of each topic before moving to Lindeburg which seems to be much harder. Still, this was my third time taking the exam and I had seen a lot of the problems in Lindeburg so it was time to get at some fresh ones.


----------



## wvgirl14

jharris said:


> Everyone suggests Lindeburg as the one and only and, not saying it's not a good review book, I've found that its better to supplement it with another book. This is especially best if you've already reviewed for the exam once. No point going through the same problems twice on their own, at least by supplementing with another review book you have the benefit of working more problems and sometimes other books will give you problems that are more basic and a good start before hitting Lindeburg.
> I personally used Barron's FE Review book first for each topic before moving to Lindeburg. Barron's does have a couple of errors, but overall I was able to get a good grasp of each topic before moving to Lindeburg which seems to be much harder. Still, this was my third time taking the exam and I had seen a lot of the problems in Lindeburg so it was time to get at some fresh ones.


I have used Lindeburg twice now. I am going on my 3rd attempt. I am doing okay in the afternoon (General). It it the morning problems that hurt me, so I am going to try something different. I think I need help with the fundamental problems, so I am going to try to work problems from a review site. I don't know if it will help, but the I have tried the Lindeburg method twice so I need to do something different.


----------



## jharris

wvgirl14 said:


> I have used Lindeburg twice now. I am going on my 3rd attempt. I am doing okay in the afternoon (General). It it the morning problems that hurt me, so I am going to try something different. I think I need help with the fundamental problems, so I am going to try to work problems from a review site. I don't know if it will help, but the I have tried the Lindeburg method twice so I need to do something different.


Sounds like it's time to mix it up. Maybe you should get Barron's manual (I think it was $20 at Barnes &amp; Noble).


----------



## Muel

Did anyone from NJ get anything yet?


----------



## Timewalker

To get my results for the FE exam, I went to the ELSES website, signed on and clicked on the send-my-results button...you'll get an email within minutes...if you don't get it before the hour, call ELSES (877-536-7729) and request your results by email. The results were available there since the 8th week after the exam or the last week of June '09 for the April 2009 FE Exam. Best of Luck!


----------



## misafir

Did anyone get their letter in NY?


----------



## misafir

Please!!! someone say yes???? :screwloose:


----------



## N_Rgrts

No letter yet - my last name starts with a B.


----------



## RyRobe

Still waiting to hear about the FE here in Virginia........


----------



## Muel

progressive said:


> I did nottttttttttttt pass. I added up my percentages and divided down to get 49.909%....................................... possibly close, which sucks.
> 
> I have a question, when it says 0-50% contributed to your failing the exam, does that mean because it brought down your score or does that mean you MUST get over 50% of each of the different sections??


I am sorry to hear that. I hope you pass next time.

Is it true that when you fail you get a big envelope (8.5” X 11”) with application papers?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Muel

Yeah!!!!!! I passed both the FE and the Law exam. First time! Thanks god! Where the party at? arty-smiley-048:

Good luck to everyone.

Do not lose hope. I left over 20 questions empty in the morning section, + the questions I guessed. I did not finish the afternoon section either. I had to guess 15 questions or so because of time. I did know lots of questions. Anyways, do not freak out. Keep a positive mind.


----------



## misafir

Just got this email  (

Good afternoon…

The scores for the NYS Engineering licensing exam will be mailed out no later than the first of next week.

Best regards,

Nancy J. Jones

NYSED Account Manager

Main (919) 572-6880

Fax (919) 361-2426


----------



## jharris

Well, unfortunately I failed for the third time. This time I believe I performed the way I should in the morning, but I did not clinch the victory in the afternoon. Actually, the afternoon was embarrassingly bad for me. Here's the diagnostic report:

Mathematics: 79

Engeineering Probability and Statistics: 25

Chemistry: 55

Computers: 38

Ethics and Business Practices: 62

Engineering Economics: 60

Engineering Mechanics: 88

Statics &amp; Dynamics: 40

Strength of Materials: 75

Material Properties: 50

Fluid Mechanics: 75

Electricity &amp; Magnetism: 73

Thermodynamics: 62

Afternoon:

Advanced Engineering Mathematics: 33

Engineering Prob &amp; Stat: 40

Biology: 33

Engineering Economics: 67

Application of Engineering Mechanics: 38

Engineering of Materials: 57

Fluids: 56

Electricity &amp; Magnetism: 29

Thermodynamics &amp; Heat Transfer: 22

I still can't believe I slipped up like this in the afternoon. My studying definetely had me prepared for the morning, but maybe it was the luck of the draw in getting questions I was uncomfortable with in the afternoon that resulted in such poor performance. I think this time around I'm going to do more practice exams. Last time I did an NCEES practice exam but I don't think it was enough. I wonder if they even update their practice exams like they do the tests. Grrrrrr, I'm not looking forward to tearing the books open again but there's no way I can give up and walk away.


----------



## maryannette

jharris said:


> ... but there's no way I can give up and walk away.



ATTITUDE! 

Good luck.


----------



## turkish

I haven't gotten mine either. Last name starts with A. and I live close to the main post office.

I received another letter for experience verification yesterday though. They are multi-tasking for sure. and PE's should be priority.

Some other states have their online name querry for EIT's along with PE's.


----------



## abel71

Passed!!!!!!

ASSED2:

Got my results this weekend, the longest 10 weeks of my life. But thank God, because this was my third time. Took a review course, Linderburg (the book and the exam samples book) and Barrons (It does a have lots of errors but can be a surprisingly good source for the low price) and practiced lots and lots of problems. Still I found the general afternoon exam very difficult, morning was easier.

now I have to start training for the PE

.10940623:


----------



## jharris

abel71 said:


> Passed!!!!!!
> ASSED2:
> 
> Got my results this weekend, the longest 10 weeks of my life. But thank God, because this was my third time. Took a review course, Linderburg (the book and the exam samples book) and Barrons (It does a have lots of errors but can be a surprisingly good source for the low price) and practiced lots and lots of problems. Still I found the general afternoon exam very difficult, morning was easier.
> 
> now I have to start training for the PE
> 
> .10940623:


Yeah I used that same combination of books. I did considerably well in the morning but bombed the afternoon. Anyone use Kaplan's review book?


----------



## misafir

abel71 said:


> Passed!!!!!!
> ASSED2:
> 
> Got my results this weekend, the longest 10 weeks of my life. But thank God, because this was my third time. Took a review course, Linderburg (the book and the exam samples book) and Barrons (It does a have lots of errors but can be a surprisingly good source for the low price) and practiced lots and lots of problems. Still I found the general afternoon exam very difficult, morning was easier.
> 
> now I have to start training for the PE
> 
> .10940623:



CONGRATULATIONS! Are u from NY?


----------



## misafir

Just got the letters. I failed  My husband passed


----------



## k4fmm

I passed!!


----------



## pavell

I was pretty happy I passed the April 09' FE as well.


----------



## ingrocher

I PASSED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All the way from San Juan Puerto Rico


----------



## progressive

Muel said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I hope you pass next time.Is it true that when you fail you get a big envelope (8.5” X 11”) with application papers?


No, that's not true.


----------



## bigredengineer

I passed the FE in NY and was wondering if anyone knew if NY sends a certificate or anything? And if so, has anyone received theirs?


----------



## GRIOS001

got mine july 7. email type-Florida. PASSED.

This test is not a joke, must study very hard for. Become very familiar with your calculator and the

formula manual. Many answers come straight out of the manual and knowing how to use the calculator.


----------

